

How Tokyo Is Different from Silicon Valley - bemmu
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2014/11/how-tokyo-is-different-to-silicon-valley/

======
paulsutter
Tokyo is a paradise for living but a desert for doing a traditional startup
(see below). On the other hand, Japan is the most viral place on earth.
Hypergrowth companies here are based on viral marketing (any exceptions? Let
me know).

If you're working on a viral marketing opportunity in Tokyo, please get in
touch with me.

[Tokyo is a desert for traditions startups because:

\- Exits are rare and at low multiples

\- Funding is hard to get and include irrational terms, like personal
guarantees.

\- Customers prefer to buy from established companies

\- Employees prefer to work for established companies]

Companies based on viral marketing can route around these problems. It's
really a terrific place if you are ready for it.

------
Danieru
This is a bit off-topic. I just moved to Tokyo a month ago and Jay was very
welcoming. I met him at last month's Hacker News meetup. It was just two days
after I landed so I was pretty nervous.

Since then I've gone to 5 meetups. One thing that I've learned is Business
Cards are vital. So much so that I've decided to bite the bullet and print up
some of my own even though I'm still job hunting.

He didn't mention it but from what I can tell the Taxis here are a world
apart. Stuff like the doors automatically close for you and the drivers all
wear suits. Sorry I've only been taking trains everywhere.

The trains themselves are also a major plus point for Tokyo. My house is along
the Mita-line and almost everywhere I go is is just a single connection away.
The busy hours are not that bad too since my head is above the crowd.

I still get a thrill everytime a 10 car train rushes past the platform.

Also half of everyone wears suits. Even people in otherwise "low-class"
service jobs wear suits.

Anyway: if you are in tokyo you should 100% visit the next HN meetup on the
21st. If you're new feel free to email me and we can meetup and walk together
from the station. First time I came here I arrived an hour ahead of time to
find the place. That turned out to be a bit early and it got cold waiting
outside.

------
sdrothrock
I've heard that Sendai is rapidly becoming the Silicon Valley/SF of Japan, so
it would be interesting to see comparisons between those two.

